# Tether and ics



## RiggsDaRuler

Im on the ota ics update and rooted.... my tether stopped working.. any good tether apps out there compatible with ics? I was using some pre beta 1.4 tether... it was yellow icon
Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Hotweelz

I use Foxfi and it works pretty well.


----------



## jroc74

Foxfi and the the tether hack still works.


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

I found the hack.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## juv3

RiggsDaRuler said:


> I found the hack.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


where?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jt1e

Yeah where can i find the hack?


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Well a friend of mine told me about it. He downloaded the SQliteEditor.apk. once u do.... open it.. let it load up. Scroll down to setting storage... THE ONE WITH THE HAMMER AND WRENCH.. then hit settings.db...... a menu should pop up with 3 choices... the second one should say settings. Tap that one.. after, scroll down to 150...... "entitlement check" the value should be at 1. Change it to zero(0). Back out... reboot and try tether. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Hotweelz

So what does this hack do? Allow tether app to work? Or does it let you use hotspot?


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

It allows u to use the mobile hotspot

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## BigCrisco39

It allows you to use the stock wifi tether for free because your phone now bypasses the Verizon security check.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## ESTK921

I am currently using FoxFi as well but has anyone gotten the error in SQLite
Error code 14:Unable to open database file?
Or does anyone know a wat to fix it?
Im running the ICS update(However, Its one that you install yourself through official recovery)


----------



## BigCrisco39

I got an error message once and all i did was back out of SQ and then reopen the app and loaded fine.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## clintro

ESTK921 said:


> I am currently using FoxFi as well but has anyone gotten the error in SQLite
> Error code 14:Unable to open database file?
> Or does anyone know a wat to fix it?
> Im running the ICS update(However, Its one that you install yourself through official recovery)


Are you rooted?


----------



## ESTK921

clintro said:


> Are you rooted?


Yes, Im rooted on stock ICS with the 1.7 Utility


----------



## clintro

I would suggest you make sure the program has root access. Otherwise, if FoxFi is working why worry?


----------



## TruSteelfan

I can't get foxfi to work

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## AzJazz

How about trying the CWM "Tether" app?

It's supposed to be invisible (or, less visible) than all the other tethering apps, with the added bonus of charging your RAZR via the USB port while you are tethering.

I do wonder how much VZW is monitoring for tethering for folks that aren't on their new Shared plans.


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

ESTK921 said:


> I am currently using FoxFi as well but has anyone gotten the error in SQLite
> Error code 14:Unable to open database file?
> Or does anyone know a wat to fix it?
> Im running the ICS update(However, Its one that you install yourself through official recovery)


Go into super user.. and scroll down to sq lite... make sure it has root access....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## _patrickc_

I use FoxFi and I'm perfectly happy with it.. I'm rooted, yet would still prefer FoxFi over the stock app to avoid any chance of being charged lol

Sent from my RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loooney2ns

FoxFi works perfectly.Easy setup. I was up and running in under a minute.


----------

